# MKIV License plate LED flicker??



## SalMoney (Feb 18, 2008)

Hey all. I noticed yesterday that one of my License plate LEDs was flickering yesterday. Not a huge issue, but I've always enjoyed my LEDs and would like to have them looking good.
So, I understand that there could be a number of things causing this problem, but this is the first time I've actually had an issue with my LEDs as the previous owner had installed them. I also read that these LEDs only last about 3-5 months before they start "strobing". So, should I just replace the thing? And where could I pick one of these up?
Heres a pic for reference:








Thanks!!


----------



## badasss2000jetta (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: MKIV License plate LED flicker?? (SalMoney)*

bought mine from an ebay source. Only had them installed for a little over a month. Sooo far, sooo good, but time will tell. Payed approx. 15 bucks for 6 shipped, tax and s/h included. Check them out, there are many to choose from. I know mine came from China.


----------



## SalMoney (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: MKIV License plate LED flicker?? (badasss2000jetta)*

After reinstalling them, the bulb is not on at all, so I'm guessing its a bulb issue. Do these things not last long? I thought that was a plus to the LED option??


----------



## keggo (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: MKIV License plate LED flicker?? (SalMoney)*

I think the problem with most of these drop-in LED bulbs is that they are made not with quality in mind, but with the fact they know people will keep paying because they like the look. I'd really suggest you head on over to hidplanet.com/forums, sign up, and read the LED forum. You'll learn a ton of information and will be better off making your own LED license plate lights as well as other LED lights.
The specific detail I'm speaking of when I say these drop-ins aren't made with quality is that I really don't think most, if any, have any sort of voltage/current regulation. I'm quite positive that a lot of the companies pad them for a 12V system without taking into consideration the fact that most vehicle systems are at around 14-14.6 volts normally.


----------



## SalMoney (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: MKIV License plate LED flicker?? (keggo)*

Thanks for the input man. And yea, I've been to Hidplanet, but never looked into the LEDs. Will head over there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bwyatt079 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: MKIV License plate LED flicker?? (SalMoney)*

superbrightleds.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DJmart (May 8, 2009)

*Re: MKIV License plate LED flicker?? (bwyatt079)*

i had very similar bulbs on my Audi TT.
They strobed and strobed until they finally died.
I've got some big ones in there now, they are composed of a flat circuit board with many small square LED's. Going strong, only one problem.

LOTS of interference with the FM radio..... Don't know why.


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: MKIV License plate LED flicker?? (badasss2000jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badasss2000jetta* »_bought mine from an ebay source. Only had them installed for a little over a month. Sooo far, sooo good, but time will tell. Payed approx. 15 bucks for 6 shipped, tax and s/h included. Check them out, there are many to choose from. I know mine came from China.

unfortunately the market has been inundated with bad LEDs. I have LEDs in my interior reverse lights vanity mirrors and tag and have never had a problem. Check my sig. Pm if interested. Btw my LEDs have been running for well over two years


----------



## SalMoney (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: MKIV License plate LED flicker?? (tonyb2580)*

Does anyone know a safe place to buy LEDs? I'm certainly not looking to do anything crazy, just replace what I have. I'm not even sure what specific bulb it is either. It has 4 bulbs inside of it and the rest can obviously be seen in the picture posted above. Do I need a exact replacement? Because I don't want to deal with any electrical garbage if I don't have to.


----------



## bwyatt079 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: MKIV License plate LED flicker?? (bwyatt079)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bwyatt079* »_ superbrightleds.com http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## p_ferlow (Apr 11, 2003)

Got 1W and 2W emitter ones for licence plate and interior lighting from http://store.ledoption.com so far 2 of 6 dead. 1 died after a minute or two, 1 never worked. Other 4 work great. Seem to get a bit warm when on.
Got these in blue for rear plate: http://store.ledoption.com/LED...p.htm Make sure to orient them right as they only work one way (diodes!). Mk5 lighting is weirdo... pull one bulb out, second one stays on for a second, turns off. Put new bulb in, no worky. Switch headlight switch OFF then ON and they work. Taillights are pulsed on these cars so electrical system aint DC like the old cars. Those blue high watt emitters don't flicker, solid blue.











_Modified by p_ferlow at 5:55 AM 10-10-2009_


----------



## cirus02 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (p_ferlow)*

Have you had any problems with the resistance? VW Diag checks on the resistance from the bulb but LEDs have lower electrical resistance that the stock, and some time the "Light Out" indicator shows up on the dash. I've been told that one would have to install a load equalizer would have to be in line with the LED.
Also, does those bulbs head up any? 
I know LED's don't but I'm not familar with the different types of LEDs.
Did they fit snug? Measured mine at 39mm stock bulb


----------



## SalMoney (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: (cirus02)*

I'm not familiar with the stock lighting for the rear plate as my LEDs were installed when I purchased the car, but the bulbs almost seem as if they are too big. The connection seems like its being stretched pretty far, but again, I'm not familiar with what the stock lighting setup looks like.
These bulbs have worked fine since I bought the car, and though subtle, have been one of my favorite things about the car. So I'm assuming a replacement would serve me well if they last as long as the last. So I'm just looking for a replacement.
Is there anywhere on the bulb I can tell exactly what bulb it is??
-Sal


----------



## Abramite (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: (SalMoney)*

Stay away from China made stuff, they are cheap, because they are made cheaply, usually wont last long.


----------



## cirus02 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (SalMoney)*

Sal, stock bulb is a Festoon bulb that measures 39mm in length. I already tried a set of those exact bulbs from superbrightled.com 3910x6. LEDoption.com also has them, but I'm more courious about the bulb that p_ferlow used.


----------



## SalMoney (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: (cirus02)*

oh ok, awesome. thanks for the reply!


----------

